# any new tail lights or clear lenses for the front?



## Guest (Jan 7, 2003)

i've seen some rides with them.. but who makes them and where can i check em out?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

WTF would you want new tail lights for????


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> *WTF would you want new tail lights for???? *


 Was wondering the same thing. I haven't seen clear lenses for the front either and don't know why you would want to replace the stocks.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

If you want a different looking 3rd Gen altima, throw some green neon under it and a few strategically placed Type R and Mugen stickers on it.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

oazninvasiono said:


> *i've seen some rides with them.. but who makes them and where can i check em out? *


I haven't seen any!
Anyways, just wait...in time Nissan will change
the front and the rear. That's the most common
change a car maker will do after they're into a 
models run after a few years. Case in point,
current Maximas. Check out thier tailights, for
2002 they have the chrome bezels where as 
before they had black or body color.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> *If you want a different looking 3rd Gen altima, throw some green neon under it and a few strategically placed Type R and Mugen stickers on it. *


  LOL!


----------

